# Dr Farsalinos: Personal attacks, questionable ethics



## Alex (13/11/14)

*Personal attacks, questionable ethics and support for censorship when the results do not fit to the agenda (?)*

*A sad story of scientific misconduct*

Read the full article *here*..

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (13/11/14)

Lol, he takes no prisoners.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BansheeZA (13/11/14)

Wow he's a badass


----------

